# wiring backup lights into cargo light switch ???



## dmcarpentry

Hi guys 

I ordered 2 of the 1400 lumen sound off led work lights and I will be mounting them to my truck rack. 

I was wondering of I can some how wire them so they are turned on/off with the cargo light switch. 

I am really looking for a clean look and do not want to add switches if I do not need too. 

They are going on a 2005 2500hd and I already have my strobe wired into the pre wired "PLOW" lead

Thanks 

Drew


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

All you need to do is get ahold of that wire and tie the back up lights into that wire. i believe it is run along the floor and then up the back of the cab then onto the roof. If you really want to you can pull the wire down from the roof (it goes up the back of the cab on the drivers side). I am no expert on this aux wiring because I just make my own wiring harness' and built all my own switch boxes.


----------



## dmcarpentry

Thanks for the help 

I saw your wiring set up 

very clean I wish I had the patience for that 

hows the new plow treating you ??


----------



## bigthom

Ya u can tap off that. Even tho they r LED ur still gonna be maxin out that ckt. U may want to run a power wire and use the cargo light to trip a relay. But that's just me. I also dnt like back up lights mounted high like that cuz it makes it hard to see when it is snowing


----------



## dmcarpentry

bigthom;1146101 said:


> Ya u can tap off that. Even tho they r LED ur still gonna be maxin out that ckt. U may want to run a power wire and use the cargo light to trip a relay. But that's just me. I also dnt like back up lights mounted high like that cuz it makes it hard to see when it is snowing


Thanks for the advice

I am going to be plowing with my tailgate off for the fist storm anyway until I get used to my pull plow

I have 2 lights under my bumper but i am looking for more

might switch them out with the new led ones depending on how they work

thanks

Drew


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

bigthom;1146101 said:


> Ya u can tap off that. Even tho they r LED ur still gonna be maxin out that ckt. U may want to run a power wire and use the cargo light to trip a relay. But that's just me. I also dnt like back up lights mounted high like that cuz it makes it hard to see when it is snowing


I was talking about running the power wire for the leds from the back of the truck, along the frame and up thru the floor, then tying it into the aux. power wire. I am with you on not wanting to mount them up high on a back rack so they light up the bed. It makes it very hard to see.


----------



## Strobesnmore

You may want to look at the amp draw and check to make sure you won't overdraw that lead. If you think its too much you can use a relay to activate the lights but draw power from your battery. Those lights are pretty low amp draw but you might want to check it out to be safe.


----------



## trouble454

You may want to use the cargo light to trigger a relay as the cargo light circuit is run through the body control module and you don't want it to be unhappy as it will make you unhappy.


----------



## grec-o-face

I vote for a dedicated switch. This way you won't have any concerns about maxxing that circuit - does your cargo light switch also trigger your interior lights? Mine does. If so, you won't want to have your interior lights on - it makes it even harder to see.

Good Luck with the project!


----------



## dmcarpentry

well......

I tried the cargo lights and they seem to be a switched ground instead of power

Could not get them to work right so I ended up running a separate switch off the battery

Thanks for the help and here is a link

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1154426#post1154426


----------



## bigthom

i do not have a rear plow so i made my own very intense version of the backup buddy. i ran 4 kc daylighters 2 55w and 2 100 watt lights on a bumper protector that slides into my trailer hitch and plugs into my trailer harness with a very bright led tail light in the center. my reverse wire in the plug trips the relay and the 12v constant in my trailer harness operates the lights. works out amazingly well. i just gotts load some pics on here. i got 4 more to make i got people that stop everytime i plow and want me to make them one. u guys will love it. makes the back up buddy look like a toy. lol


----------



## Dissociative

bigthom;1155820 said:


> . makes the back up buddy look like a toy. lol


:laughing:


----------

